# Phrag. "anguloi"



## eteson (Aug 27, 2014)

Not yet recognized as a species... but seems to me very different from schlimii, andreettae and the hybrid between schlimii and andreettae. It is a very compact plant with amazing almost white flowers!
Yesterday I received it as a gift from a friend... I am so excited! The plant comes with a couple of seedpods so we can start in vitro reproduction.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2014)

interesting. put me on the seedling list.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks Great!!!! Jean


----------



## Stella (Aug 27, 2014)

Adorable !!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 27, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 27, 2014)

> interesting. put me on the seedling list.


yep yep! Please let us know when you can export as well.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2014)

Has this been crossed with KV?


----------



## eteson (Aug 27, 2014)

Never crossed never reproduced... not even described so far.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2014)

eteson said:


> Never crossed never reproduced... not even described so far.



put some of its pollen on some KV!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 27, 2014)

eteson said:


> Not yet recognized as a species... but seems to me very different from schlimii, andreettae and the hybrid between schlimii and andreettae. It is a very compact plant with amazing almost white flowers!
> Yesterday I received it as a gift from a friend... I am so excited! The plant comes with a couple of seedpods so we can start in vitro reproduction.



Isn't it manzurii???This plant is similar( the same?) for my eyes...


----------



## eteson (Aug 27, 2014)

Dodidoki, it is not manzurii for sure. manzurii is closely related with schlimii... i would consider it as a var of schlimii... 
This is something totally different.. This species seems to me closer to andreettae than to schlimii. The background is white to very light pink. The staminode is far from other speciesand the pouch is more besseae-like. It comes from Cauca Valley.... far from manzurii and close to andreettae areas. I was skeptic about this "discovery" (actually made few years ago) but having the plant in front of me I have no doubts now.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 27, 2014)

eteson said:


> Dodidoki, it is not manzurii for sure. manzurii is closely related with schlimii... i would consider it as a var of schlimii...
> This is something totally different.. This species seems to me closer to andreettae than to schlimii. The background is white to very light pink. The staminode is far from other speciesand the pouch is more besseae-like. It comes from Cauca Valley.... far from manzurii and close to andreettae areas. I was skeptic about this "discovery" (actually made few years ago) but having the plant in front of me I have no doubts now.



Thanks for info! Have a good luck with breeding! ( maybe in the future I will have one form you.  )
Is there any scientic description about this specie! Where did its name come from?


----------



## eteson (Aug 27, 2014)

It is being described. The name comes from Roberto Angulo, a great colombian grower. He has been growing some plants of this species from a few years ago.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 27, 2014)

A beautiful new species! Hope you're able to propagate it.


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome! Love the "dwarf" species. Definitely put me down for a flask or two when ready!

Tyler


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, WOW! Something new for taxonomists.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2014)

interesting. the growth habit looks like richteri.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 27, 2014)

NYEric said:


> interesting. the growth habit looks like richteri.



But that not white!oke:

Interesting development Eliseo


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd like to know how it differs from andreettae.


----------



## eteson (Aug 28, 2014)

Please wait about one week (next flower is on the way). Then I will be able to take a side by side picture. The main difference is the staminode and pouch shape and color patterns but the growth habit is also totally different.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 28, 2014)

very interesting and great to see another new one


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2014)

eteson said:


> Please wait about one week (next flower is on the way). Then I will be able to take a side by side picture. The main difference is the staminode and pouch shape and color patterns but the growth habit is also totally different.



I'll look forward to seeing that. But how are the growth habits totally different? What does that mean?


----------



## eteson (Aug 29, 2014)

The plant has been growing far from the ideal conditions for 1.5 months prior to receive it... that explain the buring and the spotting in the leaves ... but I think that here you can see what I mean. anguloi is on the left and andreettae on the right.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> But that not white!oke:


OK, more like caricinum with distichuous blooms.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow this is a very nice gift!
It is a gorgeous flower! Interesting and very compact... Look vigorous too...

At the first look, coloration patern remind me a manzurii except for the staminode.... 

Look forward to see some more photos....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2014)

eteson said:


> The plant has been growing far from the ideal conditions for 1.5 months prior to receive it... that explain the buring and the spotting in the leaves ... but I think that here you can see what I mean. anguloi is on the left and andreettae on the right.


But there are different forms of, for instance, longifolium that have different sized of growths, and they are still longifolium. I'm not sure but this may be a similar situation. What about the flowers -- how are they different?


----------



## raymond (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice


----------



## eteson (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Sep 11, 2014)

A very different looking flower. I mean from a schlimii/manzurii/andreettae point of view.
Thanks for sharing. 

Any idea when and where the description will take place?

All the best, 
Rob


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Smitty!


----------



## trdyl (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 14, 2014)

Great pictures, a gorgeous species, it is very different, thank for sharing...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the close-ups, Eliseo. Very helpful.


----------



## eteson (Sep 17, 2014)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> A very different looking flower. I mean from a schlimii/manzurii/andreettae point of view.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Any idea when and where the description will take place?
> ...



Hi Rob
Description was already submitted... Accepted and waiting for publication... .


----------



## eteson (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, it is already published in Richardiana. So we do have a new Micropetalum species in Colombia.
http://www.richardiana.com/telecharger.php?vol=14&art=33


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Elisio,

Thank you for the info. I'll read it later this evening.




NYEric said:


> Hi Smitty!



Hi Eric. I hope all is well.

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats. Cant wait to see some hybrids, x pearcei, x besseae flavum... :drool:!!


----------



## TDT (Sep 21, 2014)

Very exciting! Congratulations.


----------



## eteson (Oct 6, 2014)

It is not a cutie? Leafspan is 14cm! The coin is a quarter dollar


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2014)

So tiny, compared to many Phrags. Makes it very desirable.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, the anticipation....

I really like the size of it.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 8, 2014)

Great photo Eliseo! What is your mix formula?


----------



## eteson (Oct 8, 2014)

Tom, this plant is in fine bark and charcoal, I need to repot it after the flowering season. I divided the other plant and repoted it in a standard Phrag mix last weekend.
anguloi seems to be a easy growing species under my conditions but i cannot be sure yet... in any case is doing it great!


----------

